# Egyptian Tenexine Ink/Glue ?



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 23, 2005)

Got this ice blue bottle from a friend in NH for $6.00, found one listed in Reggi"s Inks as a keeper. Taz cleaned it for me so it is in mint cond. now. Tricky to get embossing to show but managed. Can't seem to find any other info on it. Anyone have a value or information on the company or where it was made. It has a smooth base with the lip slightly rolled and fire polished. Thanks for any info.

                                                                                                   Cliff


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: Egyptian Tenexine Ink*

I think its actually a liquid glue, not ink.
 Here is a trade card for it on eekbay...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7165060192


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Gunther,
  After rechecking Reggi's listing I noticed he does have Trade cards for Tenexine Glue shown. So it may well be liquid glue. He does have the bottle photo under his ink listing though. I have seen a similar pyramid shaped bottle  that did not have the Pyramid embossed but  I think said " TRADE MARK/TENEXINE/MUSCILAGE" on one of the sides. I know that some ink companies also made or sold glue or muscoilage. I have seen a typical aqua umbreller ink with its original paper label  that says "BOSTON MUSCILAGE" with a drawing of a scene of Boston Harbor with sailing vessels. That was found in the attic of a house dating back to the 1700's. So I would say there are probably a lot of "ink" bottles that were actually glue or muscilage.

 Cliff


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2005)

As far as i know most of the big ink companies also sold glue/paste. 
 They go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is a shot of a my tenexine mucilage.... this specimen is a cone with a shear top...


----------

